# crying at night



## skatermom91 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a new little addition to our family, Ziggy. He is 3 months old. From the first night we broughthim home he slept quietly in his crate until we got him out in the morning. that was for the first eight days! Now he cries at midnight(welet him out to go to the bathroom) and starts crying again at 5am. why the change in behavior and how do we handle this..............do we respond, ignore????????????Please advise


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Maybe it could be that a 3 month old cant stay all night in a crate without letting them go potty. If you are letting the pup out once try twice .Good luck hopefully thats all it is


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Maybe he's lonely at night? Is there anyway you can put Ziggy's crate in your bedroom next to your bed? I was successful w/both my pups sleeping thru the night b/c I put their crate on a chair next to my bed. Hmm.....does Ziggy stop crying after you let him out of the crate to go potty? Puppies at a young age can't hold it for too long, so it is possible he is crying b/c he has to go. 

PS...congrats on your new addition!


----------



## skatermom91 (Nov 11, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 18 2008, 09:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672739


> Maybe he's lonely at night? Is there anyway you can put Ziggy's crate in your bedroom next to your bed? I was successful w/both my pups sleeping thru the night b/c I put their crate on a chair next to my bed. Hmm.....does Ziggy stop crying after you let him out of the crate to go potty? Puppies at a young age can't hold it for too long, so it is possible he is crying b/c he has to go.
> 
> PS...congrats on your new addition! [/B]


Ziggy is sleeping in a crate right next to my daughters bed. Im just wondering why he slept thru 8 nights without a wimper that hes crying all of a sudden. I dont want to start bad behaviors but dont want to ignore him if theres an issue. Im afraid hes getting spoiled because we have been pad training him so hes never left alone............on a bright note after about 6 days hes going on the pad pretty much all the time. Im kind of proud of him because before we got him he never saw a pee pee pad! thanks for you input, Im glad I found this site. Im getting a lot of useful info


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

He probably slept so well for the first week because he was SO exhausted of exploring his new surroundings. Now that he's settled in a bit more, he's not as tired as he used to be, and probably realizes he has to go potty at midnight & at 5am. Anytime your puppy whines or barks, take them outside to potty, and then put them right back in. Don't say a word to them (other than praising for pottying). Eventually, they will realize that it's not playtime in the middle of the night and will elect to just sleep until morning and then take one really HUGE pee. lol

It's normal for a puppy to have to go out potty 2-3 times per night, and as they get older, you shouldn't have to take them out during the night. We go to bed at 10pm, and London wakes my husband up at 5-6am to go potty. That's 7-8 hours, which is a long time for a dog to hold it.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 18 2008, 09:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672802


> He probably slept so well for the first week because he was SO exhausted of exploring his new surroundings. Now that he's settled in a bit more, he's not as tired as he used to be...[/B]



Which might not be the problem here, but is still a good point to mention. Do whatever you can in the evening to keep this little one awake and busy so he is tired and wants to sleep.

Also, there is a relationship to the time water goes in to the time it needs to come back out. Maybe restrict his water after a certain time in the evening.


----------



## skatermom91 (Nov 11, 2008)

thank you all for your input


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I agree with Steve, limit the water in the evening and get him good and tired so he will sleep through the night!!! Good luck!!


----------

